

Spliddit: Splitting rent, goods and services evenly - akg
http://www.spliddit.org/

======
natch
Very cool stuff. In the real world, I would expect this to work best in fresh
situations where nobody has an entrenched stake in whatever portion of the
split they already have. For example, I might be willing to pay more for a
larger room, but would I really do so if I felt bad about taking that room
away from my friend? Not sure if the model accounts for such non-financial
considerations that bleed into the financial. Maybe the authors will correct
my misconceptions if they're here.

This work deserves more visibility than it's getting imho. Still I'm not sure
how to use it in my own life.

